# Hula Girl Cigars



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

In search of the Kona Coffee Flavor. My wife brought one back from Hawaii last year. Yes it's flavored and I loved it. I can't believe she only brought one back, what a tease. Pm me if you can help, thanks.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

http://www.hulagirlthestore.com/cpage/products?cid=3

its a pretty good deal. 24 tubos for $100 + shipping


----------



## AdReNaLiN jUnKeE (Aug 19, 2008)

ohhhh the chocolate macadamia nuts sound goooodddd


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

agree there great


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

Hummm.... I like the Java's so I'm not opposed to trying another coffee flavored cigar but not a box. Can someone point me to some reviews? I haven't seen any.


----------



## mikejh-cl (Jun 19, 2007)

these are everywhere in hawaii, most places dont even humidify them, maybe they dont need to


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

The waffle mix on there site sounds good!!not to sure about the gars a little steep for flavored sticks!!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

I was gifted one of the Chocolate ones a few months back but I just tucked it away because I didn't think it was going to be any good. I guess I will have to give it a try. It does smell really good.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

alanf said:


> Hummm.... I like the Java's so I'm not opposed to trying another coffee flavored cigar but not a box. Can someone point me to some reviews? I haven't seen any.


I would have to say it was better than the Java. Not as sweet but the coffee aroma was there right to the end. 
How's that for a review? :lol:


----------

